# I hate our offense.



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Maybe i'm jumping to conclusions or something but I am not a fan of it. Whenever I look at San Antonio and Detroit, I just sit there in amazement how they move the ball around the court and how everybody touches the ball on every possession and it still gets to their best player at the same time no matter what. When I watch the Mavs, it's just one on one ball, little ball movement, little movement by the players and we become stagnant on offense. Then you wonder why we turnover the ball so much because our offense basically is like somebody dribbling and everybody else on the court being spectators. 

I always look at the team assists stat because most of the time to give me an indication of how fluid the offense was and how much everyone was involved in every possession. Everytime this team has a high number of assists, they score and they win in impressive fashion. But everytime they play like this, they usually struggle, pull one out of there butts, or has a great scoring night and blows teams out. This offensive play will not win a championship.

Compare and Contrast in the two games vs San Antonio
1st game when Dallas won by 19: 20 assists
2nd game when Dallas lost by 2 : 14 assists

Am I jumping the gun or does many see this same problem?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I agree. Like I mentioned before, Dallas does an awful job of moving the ball around. Their offense looks very disorganized.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Yea the mavs are really bad with ball movement, if they add more though they can be an even deadlier team


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree with all in this thread. I hate the isolations that we run and would like to see more ball movement out of this group. It's pretty bad when our assist leader avg 3.9 per game. With players like Josh and Quis who like to slash and Jet, Dirk, and KVH who can shoot the ball from the outside well, a motion type offense would do well here. But to have that we have to have players that know how to pass though.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree. The Mavs ball movement sucks. I know a lot of people blame our point guards for the whole thing but I don't buy that. When someone is doubled down low it's not the point guards fault if the ball isn't kicked out and then swung around until it hits an open man.

The guys just don't understand when is the right time to take it at the D and when's the right time to give the 2nd defender just enough time to commit and then pass out. This makes some of our guys look like selfish blackholes when they really aren't....they just don't know what decision to make.

It's something Avery has to work on, and as a former point guard you would think he would be. It just bothers me that there's been no improvement in it so far.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Yea right now I think he should really fix our offensive problem, he's already worked on defense for so long I think right now we should get our offensive problems done away with


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Does tonight game not prove my point. Dallas moved the ball around the court. The players moved around without the ball. The offense was great and Dirk found himself open and in mismatches tonight alot as well as many other players. The result, a win.

29 assists tonight and 10 coming from Devin and 7 from Quis. That is great. Those two makeup as many dimes as we had against the Spurs the other night, a game we lost. I loved how that was the very first thing that Avery pointed out as well tonight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If you think ball movement is bad now, wait 'til Stack returns. There's your "black hole". 

Stack does, however, know how to get to the line. If more of our guys were able to get the refs to side with them as well - well, more free throws - and our offense would be even more boring...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Mavs don't have anyone that gets to the line like Stack does, so once he comes back i think we will be a lot better in clutch times.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> The Mavs don't have anyone that gets to the line like Stack does, so once he comes back i think we will be a lot better in clutch times.


I'm really concerned that our shortage of prime-time players is affecting us (I posted this earlier), but like the frog in water, as long as we're winning we may not feel the necessity. 

Exposure isn't pleasant; let's hope it doesn't catch up to us before we heal.


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

The problem is that our main scorer, Dirk, is more of an isolation player. And two of our best finishers, Howard and Stack, are both out right now.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I dont think that Howard and Stack being out is the problem at all. When Howard is in, its one on one b asketball. When Stack is in, its still one on one basketball and you already see the comments before yours about Stackhouse. 

YOu see how we move the ball around tonight and we get the ball into our mvp's hands. Look at the magic that can happen.


----------

